# Games in MA (repost)



## rexartur (Jun 5, 2004)

I am looking for people in the South Shore area of Massachusetts who like to play a variety of games: D&D 3.5 (I DM - including Living Greyhawk and Legacy of the Green Regent), Warhammer Fantasy, Blood Bowl, Munchkin (the card game), Hackmaster, Hack! The card game, Mage Knight, Magic The Gathering, D&D Miniature Skirmish. I also have Kloogewerks and 4 licenses for those who might be interested in playing on-line.  If you share an interest in any of these, please drop me a line at 

czahnzinger@adelphia.net

http://home.adelphia.net/~czahnzinger/


----------



## KenM (Jun 5, 2004)

Rexartur, you have mail.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 5, 2004)

Where on the South Shore are you? 

I'm wayyyyy up on the north shore, but I grew up in Weymouth & Hanover and I am in the area often.


----------



## risenfenix24 (Jun 8, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Where on the South Shore are you?
> 
> I'm wayyyyy up on the north shore, but I grew up in Weymouth & Hanover and I am in the area often.




hey djeta,

  i'm from the north shore too and i'm looking to start a group, email me at half_evil333@hotmail.com


----------



## CarlZog (Jun 10, 2004)

Rexartur,

Where on the south shore are you?

I'm down in Providence, RI.

zog


----------



## Morgaine (Jun 15, 2004)

Where are you on the South Shore, Rex?  I am very interested in D&D games and probably interested in the others as well.  Please e-mail me with more info.

rthomas013@msn.com


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Morgaine, welcome back to Boston.  

Remember, folks, there's a Boston EN World GAME DAY in July. Check out the thread, and come if you can! It's a great place to meet other members and possibly find a regular game.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89865


----------



## CarlZog (Jun 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Remember, folks, there's a Boston EN World GAME DAY in July. Check out the thread, and come if you can! It's a great place to meet other members and possibly find a regular game.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89865



That's definitely one reason I'll be there. I'd like to find a good weeknight game in the RI/SE Mass. area.

zog,
a bump in disguise..


----------



## chris7476 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Carl, I just moved from the Boston area back to RI (East Prov).  I'm trying to setup a game right now, probably Tues or Thurs nights.  I have 4 players now (including myself).   I sent you a couple of IM's if you want to talk.


----------



## rexartur (Jun 29, 2004)

*Apologies*



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> Rexartur, you have mail.




Sorry for not getting back to you.  I don't think I got your email.  And i forgot to check back to this thread. Try me again?

Chris


----------



## rexartur (Jun 29, 2004)

*More apologies*



			
				Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Where on the South Shore are you?
> 
> I'm wayyyyy up on the north shore, but I grew up in Weymouth & Hanover and I am in the area often.




Hi Djeta,
We're in Duxbury

Chris


----------



## rexartur (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sorry for the long wait*



			
				CarlZog said:
			
		

> Rexartur,
> 
> Where on the south shore are you?
> 
> ...




Hi zog,

We're in Duxbury.

Chris


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jul 21, 2004)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> That's definitely one reason I'll be there. I'd like to find a good weeknight game in the RI/SE Mass. area.




and yet my follow up invitation on the gameday thread has been ignored...    *sniff* poor kahuna...  

 

Kahuna Burger


----------



## CarlZog (Jul 23, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> and yet my follow up invitation on the gameday thread has been ignored...  *sniff* poor kahuna...
> 
> 
> 
> Kahuna Burger



Oh, KB, KB...You and the gameday group will always be in my heart, but now I must answer to another.... 

But you say the word, and I'll be there for the "Bughunt"!  

zog


----------

